# Organ music during driving classes



## muffntuf (Dec 4, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone has cd's, tapes or videos of driving classes that has live organ music, especially roadster.

Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 4, 2007)

Have you ever been to Ohio World before? In 2006, they had i believe a live organ for the driving classes ..i could be wrong and it could have been a CD but if memory serves, i think it was a live organ player.

I remember debating if the Organ added to the effect or to the headache lol.


----------



## SweetOpal (Dec 4, 2007)

The organ lady was there this year too. She does sell the cd's as well, but I would not know how to contact her.


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 4, 2007)

No I haven't, but it was requested for a show this year.

So what do people think of this, live organ music during driving classes?


----------



## kaykay (Dec 4, 2007)

i love the organ music

leeanna i think the problem the year before was the speakers in the barn were turned up WAY too loud and that was wether they were announcing or playing music. the volume gave me a headache. this year was much better and they had just the right volume. I think the live organ really adds to the atmosphere


----------



## Dr. Pam (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh man, they used to have live organ music at the Iowa State Fair. We used to show with the "Society Horses" and Holy Cow--crank up the organ and watch those Saddlebreds STRUT!! The minis loved it--or hated it.

Picture this:

you do a strong trot up a steep incline into the historic Pavillion. The organ is pounding, banners hanging everywhere, the stands are packed with people 360 degrees around the arena. Your heart is pounding, you can feel the coiled muscles in your horse ready to explode when she hits the arena. At this point your horse blows up or goes "HOT DAM"!!!!! Drive on!!!! Don and Russ Maas did some fantastic drives there--so did the Lundy's. Had a couple of good goes myself 

When you were done, you grabbed a corn dog and some ice cream and watched the big guys go. *sigh* There was NOTHING that compared to showing at the Iowa State Fair.


----------



## Karen S (Dec 6, 2007)

The ASPC/AMHR Club of North Texas hosted the Area V show in 2005. We hired a lady to play the organ at the Area Show. Wanted to bring some class to the show (just like the big guys) and had people complaining that this didn't like the elevator music. I thought it was a nice addition, especially to an Area show where it's suppose to be close to a National Show. Oh well can't please everyone.

Karen


----------



## Sharron (Dec 6, 2007)

I tend to agree with Karen and Dr. Pam...coming from the class A show circuit in the mid-west (ohio) where Ms. Verna Kiefer played for all the big shows, it is something I miss... but as Karen said, you can't please all people, and those that haven't come from a big horse show background don't care for the organ music...Ihave found when riding and driving, most horses pick up the tempo and move in cadence to the music...just my thoughts on the subject

Sharron


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for those of you who have offered up some information and opinions!

I myself know that horses love music in Liberty, why wouldn't they in a driving class? Beats resonate within our beings when we have music playing.

does anyone know where I can get a hold of a CD that has this type organ music for shows. It sounds like a cultural opportunity. Or does anyone have the organists contact information?

thanks!


----------



## ckmini (Dec 8, 2007)

I really like when they play music, it really adds to the atmosphere of the show. And the horses seem to like it too, my nearly-undefeated liberty horse (Oneka's Liberachi) knows when that music is on (he hooks his neck up and flags his tail), and you can "feel" it driving at Nationals too!

ah I'm so bumed that I missed Nationals this year.....dang college.

edited for spelling


----------

